# Awesome detailed 1/24 engines



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* I found these 1/24 scale model engines at the hobby shop already built... These things are really detailed to the max, and only 5.00 each...*

*Stock Ford Boss 429*









*Modified Ford dual 4 bbl Boss 429*


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Very cool i will have to find those !! thanks for the tip!! Im working on a 1/6th scale 327 stand alone engine it was a fun build till i got to the wires


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Pretty Nice..... always amazed at the level of details you guys put in your Car Dios... 

very interesting....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Should come in handy for the shop dio's and cheap too.:thumbsup: rr


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Looking sweet! I love the racing Stang in the second shot. How about a few more pics? 

Also, why does my garage not have anyone working there that looks like those employies???


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Those engines are awesome!


----------



## Rocker55 (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice, I need to start getting back into making some models.


----------

